# • swell.gr • Alfa Romeo Mito Detail Session •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hello there guys.

Few days ago I had an Alfa Romeo MiTo, at Swell Detail Store, for a Protection Detail and a leather cleanse and treatment.

Zaino Leather twins took action, and I think they did something on this leather interior...























































Onto the paintwork, after necessary claying, Werkstatt Prime, was used to leave a satin finish onto paintwork.
After that I sealed the paint with Werkstatt Acrylic Jett.

Sealant was left to cure, and after its curing time I applied a layer of AngelWax Body Wax.

It is a soft wax, with an excellent banana smell.
It is very easy to apply and it spreads like butter on bread.

As for looks. see for yourself ...






















































































































Thanks for looking :thumb:

mike


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Lovely Mike! Looks great!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mike very sharp and the leather 50/50 very good nice little motor


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there Mike :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job as always Mike:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great work as always Mike :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

love the leather.... :argie:

Nice work, car looks good!

:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Looks great, i do like those Mitos and white with tan leather looks great


----------



## GiannisM (May 11, 2012)

Very good job mike.Zaino did a great job on the genuine leather of alfa mito!:thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

It does look swell mike


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Top job Mike :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great job Mike!

Russ.


----------

